# المنتدى منتدى الأقسام العامه الأقسام العامه قسم الصحة والطب  نصائح لمحاربة النعاس صباحاً‎

## mohamed73

* بعض النصائح المساعدة لمحاربة البقاء في السرير ولبدء يوم نشيط، كي يستقبل يومه الجديد بكل نشاط وتفاؤل وحيوية...   
1. عدم الذهاب المتأخر للسرير   
من الأخطاء الأكثر شيوعا أن الإنسان يمكن أن يعوض نومه الناقص في عطلة نهاية الأسبوع 
أو بالذهاب في اليوم التالي للنوم لساعات آضافية، 
والحقيقة هي أن الجسم يحتاج من سبع إلى ثماني ساعات يوميا، 
وتعويض النوم لاحقا يمكن أن يحقق فقط مزيدا من الراحة للبدن لكن لا يعوضه أو يبعد مساوئه،
لذا يستحب تمرين وبرمجة العقل على الذهاب للسرير في وقت محدد و باكرا،
بحيث ألا تقل ساعات النوم عن ست ساعات.    
2. الضوء مساعد للإستيقاظ   
الضوء يقوم بضبط الساعة البيولوجية داخل الإنسان، 
والظلام يدفع الى آفراز هرمون الميلاتونين المسؤول عن آزدياد التعب والرغبة في النوم، 
وضوء أشعة الشمس من ناحية ثانية ينشط الدورة الدموية ويحيها،
بناءا على هذا يفضل أن لا تنزل كل الستائر في غرفة النوم،
بل تترك إلى النصف أو بأي شكل أخر على أن تسمح بمرور الضوء صباحا في حالة وان كان الوقت ربيعا أو صيفا، 
أما شتاءا فيجب الآعتماد الكلي على المنبه اذا كان خارجا لازال مظلما.    
3. عدم التفريط في وجبة الإفطار    
فطور صحي لا يجعل من الشخص مستيقظا 
بل يعطي لجسمه الطاقة اللازمة التي تساعده على تحمل أعباء اليوم،
لذا وجب الحرص على تناول أطعمة غنية بالفيتامينات 
وليس فقط الآعتماد على كأس قهوة مع الكثير من السكر،
ويمكن تناول قطعة موز مثلا أو شرب عصير (يفضل أن يكون طازجا) 
ولا بأس بمصاحبة الفطور ببعض المكسرات 
بآعتبارها موردا حقيقيا للطاقة، ان كنت على عجلة من أمرك.     
4. حركات رياضية لطرد التعب   
آبدأ يومك بتدريبات بسيطة على السرير بشبك اليدين خلف الرأس
أو تركها ممتدة وصولا الى الساقين،
أو حسب ما يروق لك من حركات تحفظها عن ظهر قلب،
المهم أن تحاول آعادة النشاط الى الدورة الدموية وتقوم من سريرك.      
5. شرب الماء    
مباشرة بعد الآستيقاظ من النوم تناول كوب صغير من الماء،
درجة حرارته تتناسب مع حرارة الغرفة وليس باردا مثلجا، 
من أجل تعويض السوائل المفقودة من الجسم أثناء الليل 
وللسماح للدماغ بمزاولة مهامه بطاقة أكبر.          
6. التنبيه على فترات    
اذا كان الشخص يجد صعوبة في الآستيقاظ والقفز من السرير 
بمجرد سماع جرس المنبه، فينصح بآستعمال منبهين على فترات زمنية متفاوتة.    
7. الغسل بالماء البارد 
لا يحتاج المرء لآستحمام كامل صباحا،
بل يمكنه غسل المعصمين الى الوجه والذراعين على حد سواء،
لكن شريطة بالماء البارد لتنشيط الدورة الدموية.    
8. قاعدة أو حيلة الـ 10 دقائق   
برمج المنبة بـ 10 دقائق قبل الوقت المحدد لآستيقاظك، 
ويمكن آستغلال هذه الدقائق في أن تصحو ببطء أو تذهب للمطبخ مثلا 
وتعد لنفسك عصيرا أو تسخن ماءا للشاي وهكذا...
ضع ملابسك خارج الدولاب وآرفع الستائر خلالها 
أو آسمع أخر المستجدات من الأخبار، 
وبالتدريج تنشط وتكون مستعدا ليوم جديد.     
9. زيارة الطبيب   
اذا كان لدى المرء دائما صعوبة في الآستيقاظ صباحا 
رغم ألف منبه، فينصح بزيارة الطبيب،
لأن من المحتمل أن يكون ضغط الدم المنخفض هو المسؤول عن تعبه المزمن 
والذي يحيله عن آستقبال يومه بنشاط دائما.*

----------


## jazouli89

بارك الله فيك

----------


## GSM-AYA

شكرا على النصائح المفيدة خصوصا وانني من اعاني من هده العادة

----------


## yassin55

*شكرا ليك اخى محمد على المعلومات القيمه دى
والله الموضوع ده جاء فى مكانو 
جارى التجربه*

----------

